# Menüpunkt in Applet klicken und Panel neu zeichnen



## Ferra (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin grad dabei eine Applikation in ein Applet umzuschrauben. Die Menüleiste habe ich übernommen. Das funzt auch insoweit, als das ein Klick auf einen Menüpunkt wirklich was auslöst.
Das Problem ist nun folgendes:
In der App. benutze ich CardLayout. Das "nachvorneholen" des entsprechenden Panels geschieht durch Aufruf von

```
layout.show(viewpanel, ViewName);
```
Und genau das funzt im Applet eben nicht. Mir scheint als müßte das Applet (oder ein entsprechender Teil davon) neu gezeichnet werden um das Panel auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Mit welcher Methode bzw. auf welche Art und Weise mach ich das? 
Habe schon 
	
	
	
	





```
this.repaint();
```
 probiert.

THX für jeden Tip.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Jan 2005)

hm..

probier mal viewpanel.setVisible(true)


----------



## Ferra (13. Jan 2005)

... leider war's das auch nicht. :cry: 

Grundsätzlich geht doch aber CardLayout und Applet, oder gibt's da Konflikte?


----------



## The_S (13. Jan 2005)

Versuchs damit alle Komponenten des Panels zu entfernen und neu aufmalen. Dann 


```
setContentPane(pane);
```

is zwar nicht die feine englische Art, aber es funktioniert


----------



## dotlens (13. Jan 2005)

das cardlayout geht auch in applets. 
setContentPane() macht keinen sinn.

zeig mal den code ob da fehler vorhanden sind....


----------



## The_S (13. Jan 2005)

Bevor du setContentPane(pane) machst, erst alles removen und dann wieder adden! Oder geht das bei Cardlayout net? Hab noch nie mit gearbeitet


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jan 2005)

Schau mal, ob das Applet neu gezeichnet wird, wenn Du den Browser minimierst und danach wieder maximierst.
Wenn ja, muss ein Neuzeichnen angefordert werden. Wenn nicht scheint es noch einen anderen Fehler zu geben.


----------



## Ferra (14. Jan 2005)

Hm...

habs jetzt ganz anders gelöst und nehme eine JTabbedPane.

Trotzdem danke.


----------

